# Avengers: Endgame - Begeisterte Reaktionen nach Premiere



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Begeisterte Reaktionen nach Premiere*

						Mit Avengers: Endgame startet hierzulande am 24. April der nächste Film mit den Superhelden des Marvel-Franchise im Kampf um die Wiederherstellung der Ordnung im Universum. Laut den ersten Reaktionen nach der Premiere in den USA können sich Fans auf facettenreiches Spektakel freuen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Begeisterte Reaktionen nach Premiere*


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

Was nicht anders zu erwarten war.

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf den Film. 
Wir werden aber noch ein paar Tage abwarten bis wir reingehen. Dann ist der größte Ansturm vorbei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2019)

Montag Abend ist es bei mir soweit


----------



## BabaYaga (23. April 2019)

Oh yeah. Bin Freitag Nachmittag im Kino und freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## shootme55 (23. April 2019)

Ich hab im Büro Informationssperre bis 1.5. ausgehängt was den Film betrifft. Jeder der dagegen verstößt wird fristlos entlassen. Mein Chef glaubt noch dass es ein Scherz ist, der wird dumm aus der Wäsche gucken wenn er Montag zuhaus bleiben kann weil er gespoilert hat


----------



## Freakless08 (23. April 2019)

Wow. Immer der gleiche Quark in neuen Schläuchen.
Die Story hat man schon 1000x gesehen.


----------



## keldana (24. April 2019)

In 16 h werde ich im Saal sitzen. Mit einer 3D-Brille auf der Nase und um mich herum cooler Sound.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. April 2019)

Eben raus und bin restlos begeistert. 
So gut wie fast immer bierernst und sehr emotional. Gepaart mit Überraschungen, die man selbst als Nerd nicht kommen sieht. 
So und nicht anders muss das sein.


----------



## shootme55 (24. April 2019)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wow. Immer der gleiche Quark in neuen Schläuchen.
> Die Story hat man schon 1000x gesehen.



Ach ne echt wahr? Aber die Story von Battlefield is jedes mal eine neue gell?


----------



## Leob12 (24. April 2019)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ach ne echt wahr? Aber die Story von Battlefield is jedes mal eine neue gell?


Er hat schon recht. 
Die Story kennt man ja aus den Comics. Aber auf der großen Leinwand gab es sie noch nicht 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Er hat schon recht.
> Die Story kennt man ja aus den Comics. Aber auf der großen Leinwand gab es sie noch nicht



Gut das ich die Comics nicht kenne.^^

Freitag Abend 19:30 geht´s ins Kino. Karten sind besorgt.
Ist das erste mal seit ca 5 Jahren das ich wieder ins Kino gehe. Freu mich schon.
Bin mal gespannt ob der 3h durch läuft, oder ob die uns eine Pinkelpause gewähren.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob der 3h durch läuft, oder ob die uns eine Pinkelpause gewähren.



Soweit ich das gelesen habe, wird es keine Pause geben.


----------



## shootme55 (24. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gelesen habe, wird es keine Pause geben.



Kommt aufs kino an. Ich kenn ein kino das macht immer Pinkelpausen ab 3 stunden


----------



## MasterBraster (25. April 2019)

3h ohne Pause und das bei unbequemen Sitzen (zumindest bei uns im Kino) o.O 

Bei uns ist es auch morgen um 20:30 Uhr soweit. Jeder ist schon sehr gespannt.


... jeder bis auf meinen Arbeitskollegen, der ein Arsch. Er hat die Geschichte "nach Endgame" gelesen und versucht jetzt die ganze zeit zu spoilern. Mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich den Kontakt zu ihm sehr stark reduziert habe.


----------



## olletsag (25. April 2019)

Spoiler



Nichts gegen Logiklöcher aber mich hat das Endgame eher enttäuscht. Muss das erst mal verdauen. Was war das denn, saufende Alkoholikergötter und Superhelden die nur umher heulen. Mein Gott...Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt und viel zu viel davon. Ein Tanos der reihenweise alles umhaut auch ohne Invinitysteine. Viel zu stark dargestellt. CA mit dem Hammer...Intelligenz-Hulk geröstet, IM geröstet. CA veraltet.

Nee irgendwann ist's zuviel des Guten.



Das Ding bekommt von mir 5 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2019)

Diese ganzen Marvel Filme sind ganz an mir vorbeigegangen.
In welcher Reihenfolge müsste man schauen damit man ungefähr alles kennt?

Reicht es wenn ich nur die 3 Teile vorher schaue oder muss es auch Captain America oder so sein?

Mit Ausnahme von Ant Man und Dr Strange habe ich nichts geschaut.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. April 2019)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Marvel Filme sind ganz an mir vorbeigegangen.
> In welcher Reihenfolge müsste man schauen damit man ungefähr alles kennt?
> 
> Reicht es wenn ich nur die 3 Teile vorher schaue oder muss es auch Captain America oder so sein?
> ...


Um einen wirklichen Bezug zu den Charakteren zu haben streng genommen alle vergangenen 21 Teile. ^^

Aber ich sag mal so, um den Film in seinem ganzen komplett nachvollziehen zu können, solltest du schon zumindest noch den 1. und 2. Avengers Film, Captain America 2 und 3, Guardians of the Galaxy, Thor Ragnarok und natürlich Avengers Infinity War geschaut haben. 
Ant-Man 2 eventuell dann nochmals als letztes wegen dem Ende. 

Die Reihenfolge selbst lautet:

Phase 1 
Iron Man (2008)
Der unglaubliche Hulk (2008)
Iron Man 2 (2010)
Thor (2011)
Captain America (2011)
*Marvel’s The Avengers (2012)*

Phase 2 
Iron Man 3 (2013)
Thor – The Dark Kingdom (2013)
*The Return of the First Avenger (2014)*
*Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)*
*Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)*
Ant-Man (2015)

Phase 3 
*The First Avenger: Civil War (2016)*
Doctor Strange (2016)
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017)
Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017)
*Thor: Tag der Entscheidung (2017)*
Black Panther (2018)
*Avengers: Infinity War (2018)
**Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)*
Captain Marvel (März 2019)
Avengers Endgame (April 2019)
Spider-Man -  Far From Home (Juli 2019)


----------

